# Thousand Lake Mtn



## Derek4747 (Jun 23, 2008)

I drew a deer tag on Thousand Lake Mtn. I'll be spending a few weekends down there scouting. I also am an avid fly fisherman. Any suggestioins on where to fish there? Thanks


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

The Fremont isn't too far from there, not too familiar with that mountain or the Fish Lake area, but I am sure there are plenty of waters around to fish.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Here you go: http://wildlife.utah.gov/hotspots/detai ... 1178217877

BTW, which weapon did you draw?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Floating Island held the state record tiger trout for a number of years. These lakes are good lakes.


----------



## Derek4747 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I drew the Muzzleloader deer tag


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't know how familiar you are with the Thousand lake Mountain but there are a number of good fishing spots. The best way to fish them is from a tube although you can wade fish for them also. Round Lake has some rainbows and brookies, Morrell Pond has rainbows and cutthroats, Meeks Lake has rainbows and brookies, Deep Creek Lake has brookies. Morrell's is probably the easiest to fish from shore (fewer trees to grab your fly). It is beautiful country down there you will like it. Good luck on the fishing and the scouting.


----------



## Derek4747 (Jun 23, 2008)

I've been down there 4 times, but they were all hunting related trips. This year I have 15 days scheduled off just to fish and scout down there. I'm really excited to try these places out


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Forsythe and UM creek are nearby. For the lakes on the mountain, make sure you have some big green scud patterns.


----------

